# Lehigh Valley Pa



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

Hello folks, Can help out plowing this winter on a part time basis. I have a bagel shop......so I can plow during our off hours ( 4pm until 12 mid nite )
I have my own truck w/plow  thanks Greg


----------



## theother (Nov 20, 2005)

hey we can help you out. email me at [email protected] and give me your contact info


----------

